# iPod nano won't shut off...



## granthac (Sep 8, 2007)

My girlfriend's 8gb nano will not shut off.  It doesn't always do this, only  randomly every 2 weeks or so.  I have tries the menu/center button reboot, but all it does is reboot the thing and I still can't turn it off.  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance!!

-Chris


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe you just have to hold down the MENU button (CORRECTION: it's the *PLAY* button, not the MENU button...thanks _icemanjc_)  for a few seconds and it will shut off.  I don't have my nano in front of me but that's always what I do to shut it off.  Holding the MENU and center button is to do a reset on the iPod.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 8, 2007)

If you hold the play button it will shut off.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> If you hold the play button it will shut off.



Yup, that's it....my mistake.  I just tried it on my iPod nano (haven't shut it off manually for a while now).  Thanks for correcting me, icemanjc.


----------



## granthac (Sep 9, 2007)

We have been holding down the play button trying to shut it off all along, still doesn't work.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 9, 2007)

Plug it into your computer and restore the software in iTunes.


----------



## Tommo (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my 30GB 5G iPod. I traced it to only happening when I tried to turn it off in the first few seconds of a track playing. Let the timer run to 10 seconds plus and it shuts down fine. I don't know if this may be the same in your case.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 11, 2007)

Try holding Menu+Action(middle button) Then during bootup hold rewind+action to enter the test console. do an auto test. Some times this sorts some software issues out. Goodluck
Charlie


----------

